# Non Conformist



## Corjack (Jan 28, 2015)

looks odd, but feels quite comfortable.



 

As you can see, it is fairly thin handled.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## TimR (Jan 28, 2015)

Looks good to me Ron, is that mesquite or walnut for bulk of handle?


----------



## Corjack (Jan 28, 2015)

Black walnut off my property.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 28, 2015)

Nice looking knife Ron - Whats in the rest of the handle material?


----------



## Corjack (Jan 28, 2015)

Birch bark, and vulcanized paper.


----------

